# No Amazon...No Netflix...Need Help



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 9, 2017)

My Tivo Roamio has no Netflix or Amazon. The apps will not work and I get a message to check back later. I've been on with tech support and they say this is a known problem with lots of reports on it. I've been two weeks with this and I'm a bit suspicious as to the explanation I'm receiving. Anyone else with this issue? Anyone have this problem and find a fix? I've rebooted, reset, rechecked, unchecked, etc etc everything you can imagine.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

That's usually the error you get when it can't find the internet. Router issues maybe?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 9, 2017)

I've run the test for an internet connection with the TIVO box and it shows as working correctly. I've also reset my router when I went through trouble shooting.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

How are you trying to open them? Are you trying to open a specific episode/movie from 'My Shows' or are you opening directly from app shortcuts? You didn't mention an error message but I will get a "V301 App Temporarily Unavailable" if I hit PLAY on an episode of a show vs. selecting episode then selecting streaming service. I never have any issues when going directly to list of apps to use Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's what I go through when I chose the Netflix app:
TIVO/FIND TV,MOVIES & VIDEOS/NETFLIX = Netflix has encountered an error. Attempting to determine problem.....If I run the Netflix CHECK YOUR NETWORK it does say your device may not be connected to the internet. Please make sue your connection is working.

I've used the TIVO box to test the internet connection doing the following:

TIVO/SETTINGS/NETWORK/VIEW NETWORK DIAGNOSTICS/TEST INTERNET CONNECTION = everything is okay and shows connected

Apparently this isn't the BIG KNOWN problem that TIVO tech told me it was. Thanks for trying to help. Also, router has been reset.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

It sounds like you're getting an error inside the Netflix app and not from the TiVo itself

A couple thoughts to narrow things down--
Do you have any other devices with Netflix? Do they work correctly?
When was the last time Netflix worked on your Roamio?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

You might (if you haven't) go to the VIDEO PROVIDERS in settings and remove all, then restart, connect to the Mothership, go back to VIDEO PROVIDERS, select those that you wish to use again. I wouldn't think another connection to the Mothership required but maybe why not.........

Best I recall like this: "My Video Providers" on Roamio Pro by going to "Settings & Messages", "Settings", "Channels", "My Video Providers".


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

High Plains Drifter said:


> My Tivo Roamio has no Netflix or Amazon. The apps will not work and I get a message to check back later. I've been on with tech support and they say this is a known problem with lots of reports on it. I've been two weeks with this and I'm a bit suspicious as to the explanation I'm receiving. Anyone else with this issue? Anyone have this problem and find a fix? I've rebooted, reset, rechecked, unchecked, etc etc everything you can imagine.


I have 5 mini's along with a Roamio Pro. Two weeks ago I joined Netflix. All my devices except one mini could get Netflix. The one Mini that couldn't I worked on for a couple of days. The one thing that worked was a complete reset (Clear And Delete Everything) just like it came new. That worked. I know you said you reset, but was it a "Clear And Delete Everything"?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I have this problem on several minis and my bolt. I think it is because I also have firesticks for MLB games using the App. AS soon as you use the friestick for amazon or netflix the tivo no longer wants to let you watch anything with its netflix or amazon App. really ridiculous


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

vurbano said:


> ....... AS soon as you use the friestick for amazon or netflix the tivo no longer wants to let you watch anything with its netflix or amazon App. really ridiculous


Nothing of that is true.


----------

